# What do house bunnies need?



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've had bunnies for most of my adult life (and am 48 now so that's a lot of years) but I have always had outdoor bunnies.

Since being advised to keep Justin indoors after his tumour was diagnosed I have realised the advantages in a house bunny - as well as the disadvantages - Justin never did get the hang of his litter tray, bless him.

Sadly my lovely little Justin went to the Bridge and there is a big, bunny shaped hole in my life. I have three other adorable bunnies who are bonded and perfectly happy and content living outside. I can never replace Justin, and wouldn't try to, but I know he wouldn't be hurt if I rescue another bun when the right bun finds me.

In order to be prepared I wondered just what I will need to get to keep a house bunny happy. I would love to get a largeish bunny like a French lop, but I always fall for the bunny, not the breed, so that could well change.

My other three buns have free range of my back yard in the winter (paved) and go in a run in the front garden (lawn) in the summer when I am at work and free range when I am home. Does a house bunny have to stay indoors all the time in the winter because of the changes in temperature? Can they be taken out on a lead and harness?

I have a spare hutch so will probably get another outdoor bun too and bond her/him with the others when the time is right.

I have eight cats but they have always got on fine with my bunnies. The bunnies chase the cats, never the other way around and when the cats get bored they just climb something to get away. I wondered how they would react when Justin moved indoors but there was no problem at all. One of them even snuggled up with me when I had Justin on my lap.

If my home isn't suitable for a house bun then I will forget the idea - I don't want to have an unhappy bunny.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They don't need much a large cage or pen and time out of it preferably some time outside. You will need to litter tray train them obviously but that isn't hard. I wouldn't put a house bunny out in the winter but they can have free range of the house as mine does most of the time and are more than happy. Do not put a harness on a rabbit it can do damage to their backs. Bunnies make great house pets mines lying on the sofa beside me now. Keep an eye out for wires that sort of thing because they will chew them


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Nicky.

It's the not going outside at all in the winter that bothers me a bit. My outdoor buns come out of their hutch in the rain and even played in the recent snow we had. I know that bunnies can't take sudden variations in temperatures so understand why I couldn't let a house bunny out in the garden when it is cold and the house is heated, I guess I just need reassurance that the bunny would be happy snuggling on the sofa in the winter. 

He would have free-range of kitchen and hallway - so from one end of the house to the other - when I was at work and then the rest of the house when I was in. The cats are only allowed in the lounge when I am home too - just so I can keep on eye on what their claws are doing!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It would be happy with that Leo is fine being in the house in the winter but he has an outside run for the summer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

My 3 house buns are perfectly happy not going out in the winter, I give them a handful of readygrass in their tea so they aren't missing out on grass (more for me than them ) my 3 have free range of a 3 bed house 24/7 so they get enough exercise that they don't really miss going out in the garden


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I treat my house bunnys as I would any of my house pets to be honest. It does however depend on the indervidual bun.
I have Dolly in the house, she's 16 weeks old now and is getting huge so I can no longer use the large dog cage I have been using for the odd hour or 2, I use it for emergencys but aside that I just make sure all cables are covered altough touch wood she's never really bothered with them,and with clicker training she's slowly stopping chewing wallpaper, it's a case of watcing your bunny and working out what to do from there, what she does and doesn't go for etc
Goliath was my first ever giant house bunny, He was the best behaved and best trained bunny I know and lived just like the dog, even had a basket to sleep in bless him unfortunatly he was PTS after weeks of operations, intensive treatment and after care for multiple abcesses under his skin, He was a steel continental giant I've posted is pici too becase I think he deserves a mention for the beautiful bunny he was, he was just a baby on this pici.
Dolly has the same kind of litter tray as goliath did,high side and back corner one they cost about ten pounds from any good pet shop and worth every penny because they trained within days, dolly will run like mad werever she is to get to it when she needs to go, again, each bunny is different, Dolly likes laying on a shaggy rug type bath mat in a large dog bed...or te sofa lol, goliath prefered a cusion in a basket, I do use a harnes but only on trips to the vet, tere are some really good bunny ones and as long as they are safety tested they sould be ok, and clip around the neck and the torso...collars are a no no because their necks arent strong enough, there's a link below wit a little advice on them
If you have ohter pets though, be careful not to allow bunny near the food, I've caugt mine with their faces in the dog bowl many times and it's not good for them...thank god for pinapple 
Aside that it's just a case of getting to know your bunny and going from there, wat suits one doesnt always suit another.
Good luck and believe me, it's great aving house bunnys 
Clare xx

How to Choose the Right Harness and Leash for Your Rabbit | eHow.com


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Leo won't go near the dogs food luckily he has issues with meat, dairy he's strange.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL my keys on this lappy are rubbish, I've got a sticky h and te rest are just so bad, when i started my post there was only one reply on here...so please excuse me if my h's are missing or i repeated any advice anyone else wrote......gawd I need a coffee now lol xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all for replying. I hadn't even thought of the danger of a bunny eating the cats' food - that's why this forum is so great. Not sure how I can get over that one unless I start putting their food on the worktops which isn't ideal really as I try to discourage them from jumping up there - they will get confused

I did wonder how I would get a really big bunny to the vet and thought probably a harness but wouldn't want to hurt their back. Will read that link tomorrow when I get in from work. Bed is calling now.

I'm glad to read they can be litter trained. Justin didn't really get his head around his litter tray and slept in it more than used it for what it was intended. He was used to being outdoors though so it was a bit strange for him and he was poorly by the time he came inside. He did his best and I have wooden floorboards so it was easy enough for me to clean up after him, although I did worry about it going through the gaps!

Have been trawling the internet for rescue giant bunnies or french lops and can't really find any within reasonable travelling distance. Am in no rush as I want to make sure I've got everything s/he will need but don't want to go to a breeder or PAH. I definitely want to rescue.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Leo won't go near the dogs food luckily he has issues with meat, dairy he's strange.


lol...she only does because it's dried food I think, can't imagine what I'd do if it was meat....yuk te mess she'd make, I already elp her wit cleanng her ears as it is....mnd you that's because I'm a softy and feel sorry for her wen se kant keep hold.,...er ears are so big that wen se pulls tem down to clean tem she keeps letting go....well she's onlya baby .....yes I know se as to learn , I just hand her her ears tat's all....oh my....I do sound a little mad now....please tell me someone else is this bad

The gaps in the floors...a vac should pick up bits down there although have a quick look and make sure claws cant get stuck down there, my poor dog ripped one off when we where fitting carpets by getting er claw stuck in the floorbords and panicking.....please dont think I'm going on or saying yu wouldnt think of that will you, it's just if someone ad warned me of things like that I'd have found it a lot easier.
I ave to say Dolly is one of the few pets I have bought from a breeder, long story but my oh decidd e would take me all the way to woodhall spa for her when I needed something good in my life the most, I have rescued so many babies but I have to say I am so glad o h did this because Doly was ment to be 
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a ham sandwhich he was eating I came in to see him hopping away shuddering he'd gotten down to the meat it was cute. He did the same thing with a bowl of milk.
It's so cute when they do that with their ears lol. She'll learn don't worry. How old is she?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I had a ham sandwhich he was eating I came in to see him hopping away shuddering he'd gotten down to the meat it was cute. He did the same thing with a bowl of milk.
> It's so cute when they do that with their ears lol. She'll learn don't worry. How old is she?


lol..bless him he sounds so sweet aren't they just so adorable there's no wonder we're all so soft with our bunnys is there.... can just imagine him hopping away thinking....how dare you choose meat for your sandwich haha.
Dolly' 16 weeks today it shouldnt take long for her to get into the swing of things, she's still in discovery mode at the mo and learning lots of new things by the day....she discoverd the cat last week....very funny too lol, when she started playing with the dog she had me in hysterics, she actually chases her own tail now just because she sees Fizz do it lol xx


----------



## Louielop (Jan 14, 2010)

My houserabbit doesn't have any type of cage! His base is the conservatory/kitchen where he has a litter tray, box of hay, toys and a cat bed.

I've blocked off the few wires in there and he stays in there when we are out and at night. The rest of the time he has the run of the house.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Doesn't sound too difficult so far

Hadn't thought about claws getting stuck in the gaps in the floorboards though - am glad poor Justin didn't have that happen. I did put a picnic rug with a plastic base down as he messed everywhere but he just dug it up - still he had fun doing it

I don't eat meat so it's only the cat food I have to worry about - and I try and get the stuff with a high percentage meat in for them to keep them healthy. Hopefully I will get a sensible bunny who knows much better than to eat cat food. They have both dry and wet food.

I'll need to get everything in place before I am home checked so must make sure I don't miss anything. Even if I rescue from the rescue where I fostered Justin it wasn't for a house bunny so they may want to check everything is OK. They didn't last time because I had volunteered for their bonder and she had already been over and seen my set-up when she brought one of her hutches over for me.

Will me having eight cats be a concern to a rescue? It doesn't worry me as in the summer they all play together in the garden and it's the bunnies who have the upper hand. The cats accept the bunnies as part of the family and always have done. Even when I had a netherland dwarf he used to chase my largest cat - it was funny to see as he was so much bigger than Pumpkin, yet scared of him.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I had always kept my rabbits outdoors until I moved house to somewhere with just a courtyard garden. The plan was to leave them with my mum but once I read up on house bunnies I thought I'd keep them in and its been one of the best things I've done. They're part of the family now and I feel much closer to them.

Here is a pic of where they live:









All I had to do to 'bunny proof' the room was cover the wires which I did with rubber tubing usually used in aquariums.

I'd advise getting a pair if you can as they will then play with each other, a rabbit on its own can be very depressed. If you get your rabbits from rescue then they will usually bond the pair for you  As for toys as you can see from my set-up that mine love cardboard boxes the most! They also have a tunnel and willow balls etc

My two get full run of the house when I'm in but tend to choose to stay in their room unless I catch them and bring them into the living room. I also let mine in the garden but not in winter, once the sun starts coming out again and it gets a bit warmer I'll start putting them out again. My garden is secure (one bonus of it being a courtyard) so I just carry them out and then they have full run.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

George and Ember Are confined to the kitchen when I go out and at night, I use a puppy play pen to block the doorway so they can still see the rest of the house and be nosey. Litter training is really easy, with George I confined him to just the kitchen till all wee's and poos (except territory poos) went in the litter tray then he was allowed free range still keeping an eye on him for any accidents caused by over excitement of his new freedom. At first there was a few accidents but I kept a puppy wee cleaner handy to clean any wee's (really good as it got rid of smells and stops staining) and put all poos into the litter trays. I've not had an accident from him now since training and only find the territory poo's lying around which can't be helped, they just go up the hoover or picked up and put in his litter tray. Before having a house rabbit make sure all wires and other chewable things you would like to keep are out of bunny range, its a good idea to go down to rabbit level and have a look around at what would be interesting to chew for a rabbit at that level, remember they are good climbers and can easily jump onto low furniture so make sure theres no wires higher up that a rabbit could climb to using furniture. Be careful where you sit and eat as well, I can no longer sit on the sofa with a sandwich because I get harassed by two rabbits after the bread, several times I've lost half a sandwich because one has jumped on my lap and grabbed it. I found put the hard way too that rabbits love remotes so now my TV remote is missing half the buttons because I'd left in in their reach not thinking they would chew it. 

I don't take mine outside in winter and they're perfectly happy just to race around the house using the furniture as an obstacle course. George loves to sit on the sofa with me for a cuddle in the evening too, I thought this would have stopped when he got his girlfriend and I'd become redundant but he still loves his mummy.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Your bunnies have their own chairs? Their space looks lovely. I don't have a room he can have just to himself he will have to share the kitchen and hallway with me. 

I am hoping the cats will keep him company. If not, then I will get a second house bunny. I can bond myself - bonded my outdoor three reasonably easily - they were a six last year but sadly three went to the Bridge.

Your bunnies all sound very happy fur children and lucky to have such wonderful homes. I hope I can make my bunny as content - I will certainly do my very best.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm the opposite to most, all mine have been 100% house bunnies 

I think it's fab, they have loads of room, not conined to a hutch.. they get company from everyone in the house too.

Mine don't have a cage as such, Chester has a base station (a big 'rabbit' cage from [email protected] with the side up 24/7 so he can come and go as he likes)..

I have managed to train him so when I whistle he comes to me.. it's so cute 

I cover wires with this and it works (only thing I have found that does)
Cable Tidy - 2 metres Black: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

I did have a more with Pepsi and the wall paper once but Rosie and Chester are fine, If Chester is being naughty I either clap loudly once or snap my fingers to get his attention.. I reepeat it everytime he goes back for the chew, eventually he gets sick of having to prick his ears up and look at me and walks on  I only need to do it once or twice now..

Downsides are the hay and fur, it gets everywhere but the up-sides outweigh the down...

Oh, if you get a small rabbit, make sure it can't get down the side of the fridge/cooker/washer... Rosie gave OH a fright xmas eve by disappearing down behind the fridge


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I found put the hard way too that rabbits love remotes so now my TV remote is missing half the buttons because I'd left in in their reach not thinking they would chew it.


you and me both


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> Your bunnies have their own chairs? Their space looks lovely. I don't have a room he can have just to himself he will have to share the kitchen and hallway with me.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ha ha yeah they do! It used to be our 'chill out room' until the little fur balls moved in. They both sit on the orange lounger looking like Lords of the manor! If one of us sits on it Alan jumps up and nudges us till we get off!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> you and me both


I can happily say that my remotes are all intact....my wall paper on the other hand......virtually gone at dolly height lol xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I can happily say that my remotes are all intact....my wall paper on the other hand......virtually gone at dolly height lol xx


My remote buttons are half gone, the wallpaper has started being stripped even though it was only done 4 months ago, the carpet is having bits pulled out (thats new as well), my fave jumper now has a hole in the hood after leaving it on the sofa. I love George but I could kill him sometimes lol. He knows when he's doing something he shouldn't because he runs a mile when I go near him to stop him.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kammie said:


> My remote buttons are half gone, the wallpaper has started being stripped even though it was only done 4 months ago, the carpet is having bits pulled out (thats new as well), my fave jumper now has a hole in the hood after leaving it on the sofa. I love George but I could kill him sometimes lol. He knows when he's doing something he shouldn't because he runs a mile when I go near him to stop him.


Wow at least Dolly isn't doing things like that....just the wallpaper and a few small bits that are easily moved xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they need the same as outdoor bunnies, space, food, water, hay and somewhere soft to sleep. The hay can be a bit messy, and the litter tray too but nothing a dust pan and brush wont fix. rabbits are so much more confident with people when there kept indoors, its so rewarding.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have had to pay out for 3 phone charges, most of them for friends who dont realise that corner of the room belonged to Miffy. 

a few buttons on the cable remote. 

a hole in the back of the sofa cover, costing me £60 for my landlords insurance.

a hole in a cushion unnoticed thankfully.

a couple of folders and books that were lying around were chewed..

and 1 of my boyfriends jumpers.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Most of my books have bits chewed out. My old phone also had bunny claw marks on the screen when he scratched it


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I used to have house bunnies.... you do have to be very careful about what they chew!
Here's an example:

Floyd ate the front cover and most of the first chapter of The Beach. He said Chapters 6 and 9 were not as tasty, but he sampled them anyway.
He also chewed, swallowed and digested, the entire sleeve of a pure silk Monsoon blouse I found in a charity shop for £2. (I was not happy, but he said it tasted good, and was organic).
All my jeans (and some of those belonging to visitors) had bullet-holes chewed in the legs.
All my bed sheets, ditto. (I found he only went for natural fabrics like cotton, wool and silk).
Phone chargers - x 3 - all bitten off very neatly next to the plug so no hope of repair... two in a fortnight.
Coaxial aerial cable - my TV still doesn't get great reception any more.
1 pair slippers
1 pair wellies - tops reduced, they were obviously too long.
Straps of my best handbag.
He also chewed through the power cable of the Hoover _while I was using it!_

I guess it was all may fault for leaving them where he could get them though! But I didn't expect him to open the wardrobe and go hunting.

Cables are a big problem. In the wild, rabbits will tidily chew off any roots that grow into their burrows, lest the roots grow across and block entry. To them, a cable is an untidy root. And it's possible they can sense the current in it, as they would possibly sense the movement of moisture in a root or bramble.

All said, he was a wonderful character and I do miss him.
But not his teeth.... :lol:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

OK - this is sounding slightly less appealinghmy:

I've got eight cats, most of whom I have had since kittens so I don't have much furniture left unscratched and the wallpaper is in tatters too. I was rather hoping that as I am not intending to get any more kittens for a long time that once I decorated the paper would stay up. Clearly, I will need to re-think and paint, not paper!! I don't have carpet - pointless with 32 paws in and out all day!

I am not a materialistic sort of person and the majority of stuff in my home has been given to me or I have got it from charity shops so a bit of chewed wood isn't going to worry me unless it harms the bunny. 

Can you train bunnies at all? My cats now know that they use their scratching posts, not the furniture and wallpaper. They do still misbehave but they are aware they are pushing the boundaries. Can bunnies be taught in the same way - with a firm 'no' and giving them one of their own toys to chew or would I be asking too much? 

I am happy to take the time and effort to train a bunny but not if it would be unfair of me to try. My outdoor buns go into their hutch from the run when I clap my hands and say 'bedtime' - but I think that's because they know they are going to get fed! Bribery works wonders!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can train them quite well it's whether or not they'll do the thing when you ask is the problem. A firm no tends to stop Leo or a gentle push away from my book or whatever. They can learn recall when they want to come back and some tricks too clicker training is very effective


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They can learn recall when they want to come back and some tricks too clicker training is very effective


Actually yes.... they are fairly easy to clicker train! If I had known then, with Floyd, what I know now after clicker training my dog.... well, I guess I might still be wearing that silk Monsoon blouse... :lol:

So, Lumpy... I know you'd love to have a dog, but can't... So how about learning the ropes clicker training a bunny? From what I know, they are very willing pupils


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, if I am honest, I must confess I don't know what clicker training is *hangs her head in shame* It's probably not done with cats or I think I would have heard of it.

I fully intend to have a dog as soon as I can afford one so anything that prepares me for that AND enables me to have a better trained bunny sounds a huge bonus. Is there a book or something I could read on clicker training bunnies?

Have to find one first, but I am sure that won't take long. Somewhere out there is a rescue bunny just waiting to destroy Lumpland piece by piece, completing the job my felines have started


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can do it with cats actually just about any animal I even saw a video of them training a ray on youtube. Most pet shops sell clickers they're a box that makes a distinctive noise. You click it and give the animal a treat repeat a few times until it learns that sound means you got it right reward is coming. Then when the animal does something right say comes up to you click/reward. They catch on pretty quickly. Look it up on youtube


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yutube has lots of vids of bunny clicker training, have to admit I often click with my mouth because I keep losing the damn thing lol...I suppose anything you use would work so long as your bunny responds to it, I've used a kids bike bell to get my dogs attention in the past, so not knowing what clicker training is is nothing to feel bad about it's just a different way of saying training with noise response i suppose
xx


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I still only have dial-up, not broadband, so can't see UTube but I do get the idea from your descriptions. I remember seeing something at a friend's house and thinking it was a dog toy and she said it was a clicker - I didn't really know what she meant.

So, how would you use it for litter training? Would you click it when the bunny used the tray for toileting - if you managed to catch him at the correct time. Justin used to sleep in his tray so I never knew if he was going in there for the right reasons. I do miss the little furball


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No when you see where the rabbit is going to the toilet put the litter tray there they tend to pick one place.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> I still only have dial-up, not broadband, so can't see UTube but I do get the idea from your descriptions. I remember seeing something at a friend's house and thinking it was a dog toy and she said it was a clicker - I didn't really know what she meant.
> 
> So, how would you use it for litter training? Would you click it when the bunny used the tray for toileting - if you managed to catch him at the correct time. Justin used to sleep in his tray so I never knew if he was going in there for the right reasons. I do miss the little furball


Spot on Nicky..bunnys find their own place and if you put the tray where they do it they'll use that, also a few pages of the newspaper dotted around the place so you can see were tey're more likely to go...some bunnys go in a few different spots but have a prefered place...the clicker/noise watever you decide to use training is more for getting them to respond to your requests the litter training is something they learn so easy. Dolly sometimes leaves her droppings dotted around the place still but for the main part she uses her tray and for weeing she never fails to use it which is good because that's harder to clean.
Most bunnys lay in their trays which in a way is good because they're showing they like it, some places even advise you to put hay in it to entice them to use it which I have done in the past and it does work, also picking up her stray droppings and putting them in the tray puts te scent there so they will realise that's what its for. I would say go with your instinct, you're obviously a good pet owner who loves her pets and know what they want, you'll probably find that once home you'll tune into what your bunnys wants and needs are as you get to know him or her. 
Lastly, choosing a litter for te tray is trial and error, Dolly is really picky, sawdust or shavings get everywhere, so I dont boter with it, I use a wood based litter that se gets on great with, se knows if its a different brand though because I had to get an alternative one week and although it was still wood based she refused to use it, every wee for the entire day was shot up my wall lol....picky or spoilt I dont know but i will use the same as usual in future lol. Some people use newspaper which is their choice,.we all have different ways and thats ok, but in the past I've found when i've tried newspaper it is a very messy job ending up in changing it every 20 mins or so and very messy wet paws.
I think you'll do a great job it's just a case of learning as you go along...and as you've kept bunnys for long enough to gain experience I don't see you having a problem
Clare xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lumpy said:


> Well, if I am honest, I must confess I don't know what clicker training is *hangs her head in shame* It's probably not done with cats or I think I would have heard of it.


Yes it can be done with cats - the moment you meet my dog I can start teaching you  would feel privileged to do so!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the information - I am learning lots and I don't even have a house bunny yet.

You mean there is a way I could have trained my eight fur monsters who entirely rule the house and have me twisted around their little paws? Mmmm - I like this idea. 

MM I would love to be taught clicker training by your dog I hope he is a patient tutor! Once I get something, I get it, but it can sometimes take a while! 

I do try hard to be a good pet owner and if I am going to have a house bunny I want to make sure s/he is happy and has all s/he needs. I am reasonably confident with my outdoor buns. I volunteered at a bunny rescue for a year and learnt lots there - but that was with outdoor rabbits. House bunnies are a new concept to me but one I think I will enjoy.

My idea of bliss is sitting on the sofa or lying in bed, watching TV, reading or listening to music stroking a purring cat, or two, or three ...... and watching the others snuggled up together sleeping in a big ball of fur. Add a gorgeous house bunny to the scene and it would be even more special. (I have simple tastes in life!)


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

What a great question Lumpy... I was myself about to ask about CLicker training as I didnt know what it was either but now I do! Hmmm maybe I could use it to encourage my 2 to come up and get petted?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can say when one comes close click treat, then when they touch you, then when they let you touch them.


----------

